# Linguine Arrabiatta with Veal Involtini



## ironchef (Aug 27, 2004)

Scroll down for the recipe. I guess getting screamed at by that Italian chef paid off somewhat

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=884&start=0


----------



## ironchef (Jul 8, 2005)

Huh. Someone pointed out to me that the link above no longer works:

*Linguine Arrabiatta with Braised Veal Involtini *

Serves 4 

*Ingredients:*
*For the Veal:*

8 Slices of Veal Scallopine, pounded to 1/4" thickness 
8 Slices of Deli cut Procuitto Di Parma 
1/2 cup Pine nuts 
1/2 cup Raisins 
16 Fresh Sage Leaves 
8 thin cut slices of Fontina (or similar semi-soft mild cheese) 
Kosher Salt 
Fresh Cracked Pepper 
3 Tbsp. Olive Oil 
1/2 cup white, all purpose flour 
16 toothpicks 

*For the Arrabiatta:*

1 pound Linguine 
3 tablespoons olive oil + 2 tablespoons extra virgin 
1 large sweet onion (Vidalia or Maui is good), cut into ½” dice 
6 medium cloves garlic, thinly sliced 
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1 (28-ounce) can Italian plum tomatoes(preferably San Marzano Tomatoes) 
1 cup dry White wine 
1/2 cup chicken stock or broth 
3 tablespoons capers, drained 
3 tablespoons fresh thyme 
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley 
Kosher salt 
Fresh Cracked Pepper 

*Method:*

Lightly season both sides of the veal with salt and pepper. Lay one slice of procuitto on each slice of veal, then one slice of cheese, two sage leaves, some raisins and pine nuts, then tightly roll and secure with toothpicks. Lightly coat the veal with flour. Heat olive oil in a large sauté pan until lightly smoking. Add the veal and sear until golden brown on two sides. Remove from pan and reserve. Empty out the oil in the pan, and add 3 tablespoons of fresh oil. Add the onions, garlic, and chili pepper, and sauté until a light golden brown. Add the can of tomatoes and all the juices, and using your hand (the fun part) squeeze and crush the tomatoes (don't wear a nice shirt). Add the wine and stock to the pan and using a wooden spoon, scrape up the browned bits from the bottom of the pan. Place the veal into the sauce. Bring up the sauce up to a boil, then reduce to a light simmer, and cook until the liquid is reduced and the sauce is thick, about 45-60 minutes, but always make sure that the veal mostly submerged in the sauce. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Add pasta and cook until al dente (do this as close to the end of the dish as possible). When sauce is done, remove veal from the pan and carefully remove the toothpicks. Stir in the capers thyme, parsley, and off the heat, 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil. Season to taste with salt, toss with the pasta, and serve with the veal on top.


----------



## mish (Nov 27, 2005)

I love veal, and this looks delicious. (I'll be sure not to wear a nice shirt -- I don't want to miss the fun part )
You won't tell anyone if I leave the chili pepper out? Thank you, IC.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 28, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> I love veal, and this looks delicious. (I'll be sure not to wear a nice shirt -- I don't want to miss the fun part )
> You won't tell anyone if I leave the chili pepper out? Thank you, IC.


 
I won't tell...but you'll have to change the name to Linguine Pomodoro instead of Arrabiatta or else the Italian chef I used to work for might come after you screaming.


----------

